# Derelict house/Dec 2012/Dorset



## jammy (Dec 11, 2012)

Being based in Dorset I see there are LOADS of explorers around here,and most places I'm finding have been done already! Found a house the other day just passed it by chance so here goes.I won't name it but was pretty nervous whilst inside as on my own. The only info I have found is that its owned by a property company, the last owner was a company director, and it was granted planning permission a couple of years ago for a front dorm window and new fence..Oh and I'm only using a compact camera at the mo with no tri pod or owt yet! (Its on my xmas list!)






























http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa241/jamescub/DSCF4650.jpg[/IMG] I've left out a few photos as they weren't that great...


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 11, 2012)

Well done for going in , i really like this, these are my kind of splores, good stuff that man


----------



## jammy (Dec 11, 2012)

Had to make like I was out for a nice walk in the country as its on a rural but busy road,when there was a gap in the traffic I had to dive into the woods!!


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 11, 2012)

nice work mate


----------



## mark10julie (Dec 11, 2012)

I know this place. The last occupant sold it to the property developer on the condition that he could live in it until he died. From memory he passed away about 18 months ago, not long afterwards windows were broken and some lead stolen from the roof. It was supposedly going to be re-furbished and rented, but nothing has happened lately.


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 11, 2012)

*Good work...*


----------



## Stussy (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice work, thats is a pretty old looking bottle of Irn-Bru there! Would probably still taste great!!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 12, 2012)

Sad story, it looks to have a real retro vibe to it, reminds me of me old grandparents place. Cheers for sharing.


----------



## jammy (Dec 22, 2012)

*pics...again!*

SORRY people was playing with my photobucket and now all the pics have gone,hop you don't mind I'll pop them back up with some new ones...














]http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa241/jamescub/explores/DSCF4632.jpg[/IMG] 











[


IMG]http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa241/jamescub/explores/DSCF4648.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 12, 2013)

Liking.....love houses with personal stuff and spooky windows! Cheers for sharing


----------



## rainman (Jan 25, 2013)

if this is anywhere near bournemouth id love to have a look round great photos


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 26, 2013)

Love the bottle photograph and the 3rd to last shot, nicely done!


----------

